# new water dragon enclosure



## eileensimpson (May 17, 2007)

I have spent the last 2 days solid on this one as hulk is definitely one of my favourites and gets special treatment.
I went to focus diy with some ideas in my head of what I wanted to do and this is how it turned out!
I had the actual viv hand made for me by someone that lives local and then did all the inside myself.
I put willow trellis on the back and winded fake silk ivy up it.
I bought a sack of plum slate and have put that in the bottom.
On the left hand side their is a cat litter tray covered with the slate which is full of water and then a pile of white cobbles in the opposite corner which I have stuck together with aquarium sealant to avoid any accidents involving rock on head scenario.
I have also put 2 real houseplants in it just to see how they do, if they stay alive then I will leave them in there if not then more artificial plants it is.
As you can imagine I haven't finished yet cos will probably add bits as I go along!
The viv itself is seperate to the one below which again is seperate to the cupboard at the bottom so ie easy to transport.
In the bottom one is my 5month old beardie, Borat!

































let me know what you all think and if you think there is something else I could do with doing then please don't hesitate to tell me as I want this one perfect for him!!!


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

it might just be me but aint h missing water lol i like it tho wish mine was like that


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

sorry my fault the pics were so gd i dint read it all 1st lol


----------



## eileensimpson (May 17, 2007)

jamie_coxon said:


> sorry my fault the pics were so gd i dint read it all 1st lol


that's ok!
I am trying to figure out a way of creating a waterfall by using some more of the cobbles and then having a tube inbetween the rocks to trickle the water down but don't know how to do it and what pump etc. to use.
Don't want it to be expensive as this has already cost me a fair bit


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

i my self is looking at building a water fall but until i get my viv big enough i dont stand a chance. i was thinkin ov gettin my filter, pump, and all the pipes from my pond im filling in but then i looked at my pump and it was the size of my wds water tray (its very old pump) and it had to be in the water to work. so really, if u get an external pump that dont actually have to be in the water, ive got plans on how to make filters and then its a mater of attaching one hose in the water and linking it up till it falls down the side of ur viv lol


----------



## eileensimpson (May 17, 2007)

when you get round to doing it, let me know and you will have to send me some instructions and pictures so I can have a go myself.
thanks


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

i will do. im trying to get a custom built 6ft by 5ft by 3ft built so ive got the space lol


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

awww uve got fan footed geckos? i was lookin at ur profile lol mine just died


----------



## eileensimpson (May 17, 2007)

yeah 3 of them.
One isn't looking too good though, really skinny and doesn't seem to be eating!!!


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

thats what mine was like he only ate the heads of crickets nothing elso and his weight dropped and that was it


----------



## eileensimpson (May 17, 2007)

This one wont eat anything at all, or atleast I haven't seen him eat anything!!!


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

lookin good


----------



## eileensimpson (May 17, 2007)

I have put a thread on equipment classifieds as the guy that I bought them off says he will make any custom vivs to order!
Know anyone that could be interested???


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

My water dragon wil be getting her purpose built enclosure next year sometime.. for now shes in a 4 x 3 x 2 not really big enough for an adult WD but ok for a juvenille. They do need tons of space something a lot of peeps dont realise at first.

eventually we wil be getting a custom build with a cabinet under it. The under cabinet will house a sunken pool which can be drained every day without us having to remove the pond liners... this means a large swimming pool can be placed flush to the floor. we are hoping to also have a swimming pool and real plants to keep humidity up and some type of humidifier. you could try adding some real plants to this viv.

it looks really nice with the tressle on the back wall


----------



## eileensimpson (May 17, 2007)

sparkle said:


> My water dragon wil be getting her purpose built enclosure next year sometime.. for now shes in a 4 x 3 x 2 not really big enough for an adult WD but ok for a juvenille. They do need tons of space something a lot of peeps dont realise at first.
> 
> eventually we wil be getting a custom build with a cabinet under it. The under cabinet will house a sunken pool which can be drained every day without us having to remove the pond liners... this means a large swimming pool can be placed flush to the floor. we are hoping to also have a swimming pool and real plants to keep humidity up and some type of humidifier. you could try adding some real plants to this viv.
> 
> it looks really nice with the tressle on the back wall


I have put 2 in it(i thought i put that, oh well)
just want to see how they get on and if they survive then I will look at putting more in it!
Want to put some more branches and things in it aswell when I find some.


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

eileensimpson said:


> This one wont eat anything at all, or atleast I haven't seen him eat anything!!!


i only ever saw mine eat once in the tank the rest i had 2 hand feed as he want feeding in the first place lol they have a real nice method mine lept from his branch onto the cricket well missed the first time and hit the glass :lol2:


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

custom built vivs? im off to the classifieds


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

eileensimpson said:


> I have put 2 in it(i thought i put that, oh well)
> just want to see how they get on and if they survive then I will look at putting more in it!
> Want to put some more branches and things in it aswell when I find some.


 
what size is the viv.... the do need a LOt of space per dragon but if yours are babies just now then this is totally fine.. it looks lovey by the way.

Water dragons can easily get skatty and stressed and there can be lots of reasons they go off food... although many of these can be physical also many can be change of environment... temps and humidity and also stress.

its worrying he hasnt eaten?? how long have you had him and has he been previously always kept with another WD ... im not sure of the story behind your wee pets so I am just trying best to guess reasons just now.


I have a great wee book (Green water Dragons by Phillipe de Vosjoli) its part of the Advanced Vivarium Systems Publications, I would really recommend it as its easy to follow with lots of info and advice..... and theres also a page on the net I love...

Tricia's Chinese Water Dragon, Reptile and Amphibian Care Page (Water Dragon care, Reptile care, Amphibian care)

click on the water dragon link.,.. it gives great factual and helpful info on enclosures, feeding and problems ... I found it was helpful as a back up when i wanted to check something.

My personal advice about the eating is this,..,,

get a lovely pool for them.. you wil find they poo in it usually about 30 mins after its put in.. claen it out and then pop some crockets or hoppers in the water they LOVE taking them from water...


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

so water dragons will eat from there water i got told they wont touch it  i hate gettin false advice not u sparkle sum one on reptilerooms.com


----------



## eileensimpson (May 17, 2007)

sparkle said:


> what size is the viv.... the do need a LOt of space per dragon but if yours are babies just now then this is totally fine.. it looks lovey by the way.
> 
> Water dragons can easily get skatty and stressed and there can be lots of reasons they go off food... although many of these can be physical also many can be change of environment... temps and humidity and also stress.
> 
> ...


he was never in with another one and this viv is for him until he outgrows it!!
He has a nice big pool of water at the bottom but hasn't gone in it yet!!!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

jamie_coxon said:


> so water dragons will eat from there water i got told they wont touch it  i hate gettin false advice not u sparkle sum one on reptilerooms.com


 
LOL no .. they eat like mad in general.. well mine does.. i was just suggesting ideas for a non-eating dragon... mine takes it from my hand... tweezers.. it chases bugs across the floor and in the viv or it take it in water too,


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

well at last mine is eatin lol only from his bowl tho funilly enough lol


----------

